# Audi RS9?



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

There is a small article in the most recent issue of Australian car mag _Wheels_ about an Audi RS9 "supercar" ... does anyone know any more about this car?








Cheers Liam


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi RS9? (minigolf)*

I guess its the production version of LeMans Quattro.


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Audi RS9? (minigolf)*

Here you go, as seen in _Wheels_ December 2004 issue... 8)


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi RS9? (minigolf)*

AutoCar reported the same thing too. Audi is deciding whether to go with 6-speed DSG or upped-the-ante with 7-speed, just like what BMW did M5's 7-speed SMG.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi RS9? (A4Jetta)*

Whats with the rs's rs6 rs9? What does it mean? Doesnt vw make a rs6?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi RS9? (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_Whats with the rs's rs6 rs9? What does it mean? Doesnt vw make a rs6?
 Audi makes a sedan called the RS6, 460hp bi-turbo V8, made something like 860 of them


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi RS9? (Quattro Krant)*

so thats the motor in the dahlbach gti....


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi RS9? (Quattro Krant)*

so thats the motor in the dahlbach gti....


----------



## Draconis (May 12, 2004)

I say it should go with full manual, Clutchless Sequential can't be that good, even if it is fast.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Draconis)*

If I were a betting man i'd bet on the base 425 hp V8 with 7 speed DSG.


----------

